

The Most Engaging Sites on Hacker News - dzohrob
http://blog.lookmark.com/post/35652256460/the-most-engaging-sites-on-hacker-news

======
olalonde
Not surprised to see "Datagenetics Blog" in that list. You can tell there's a
lot of research and effort behind every article. It is also one of the few
blogs where I'm genuinely learning something as opposed to solely getting
entertained. <http://datagenics.com/blog> (seems to be down now)

~~~
dzohrob
I think the blog is actually <http://www.datagenetics.com/blog.html> \-- I
made the same mistake while compiling this post :)

EDIT: Looks like I lost my fix in the post as well. Fixed. Thanks everyone.

~~~
rohamg
the lookmark blog post links to "datagenics" (typo)

~~~
squeakynick
Thanks for everyone for pointing out their typo. I posted them a note, and its
looks like they corrected it.

------
hayksaakian
Bold claims for such a small sample size. Arguably, someone who would go out
of their way to sign up for look mark, tends to invest more time and focus in
their interactions with HN; preferring long for content. This ignores the
silent majority that don't have a look mark account, and/or don't have a HN
account, and/or visit the site infrequently.

~~~
nimnio
That's stated in the "Caveats" paragraph of this article. I guess the Lookmark
blog scores low on "engagement" for you (friendly teasing).

------
booi
I don't know how anybody spends 11,000 seconds on TC, but love NYT and ARS.
Also pretty interesting to see the bias in users that use lookmark. Hopefully
having your friends use it helps.

~~~
AngryParsley
I'm pretty sure those numbers are the total amount of time spent by Lookmark
users on the site. 11,000 seconds is 100 users reading TechCrunch for almost 2
minutes each.

------
rohamg
fascinating breakdown, thanks for crunching the numbers Dave. a few new
additions to my rss reader are in order.

i'd also like to see which articles are returned to most often (ie used
essentially as references), so repeat visitors. this could also be a measure
of quality. i bet PG would win here hands down.

